# 12 Volt Sauerstoffpumpe!



## Pike1982 (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute!



Da ich mir nun so ein 1000 Liter Becken für meine Köfis besorgt habe ,bräuchte ich jetzt noch ne passende Sauerstoffpumpe! Und das große Problem ist, dass die Stromversorgung an der Stelle(Garten) wo ich es aufgestellt habe, nur über so eine Solaranlagen(12Volt-Akku) möglich ist! Jetzt bräuchte ich dafür eine oder mehrere passende Sauerstoffpumpen für die Belüftung des Beckens! Gibt es da vernünftige Geräte, denen es auch nichts ausmacht, wenn sie mal über mehrere Wochen hinweg in Dauerbetrieb sind? Oder irgendwelche andere Pumpen, mit denen so etwas möglich ist?

Habe mir auch schon überlegt, einfach eine Gasflasche mit Sauerstoff an so einen Sprudelstein mit Schlauch zu machen, und damit für die ausreichende Belüftung zu sorgen!



Bitte euch um nützliche Tipps und Erfahrungsberichte, wie das ganze am besten zu lösen ist!





Danke euch im voraus!


----------



## Fotomanni (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 12 Volt Sauerstoffpumpe!*

Du meinst eine Luftpumpe! Und die brauchst Du nicht. Unter "üblichen aquaristischen Bedingungen" und die treffen bei einem 1000l Becken noch zu ist es schwieriger Sauerstoff rauszuhalten als reinzubringen.

Die eigentliche Wirkung dieser Sprudelsteine ist es CO2 auszutreiben. Und das kannst Du auch mit Wasserbewegung erreichen. Nimm eine Springbrunnenpumpe und lass das Wasser entweder reinregnen oder so einlaufen, dass eine Strömung an der Wasseroberfläche entsteht. Hat die gleiche Wirkung wie ein Sprudelstein.

Und die Springbrunnenpumpen kriegst Du günstig im Baumarkt oder vielleicht bei Conrad. Auch für 12V und die sind eigentlich alle für Dauerbetrieb geeignet.


----------



## Pike1982 (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: 12 Volt Sauerstoffpumpe!*

Hättest du auch Links,wo ich mir so ne Dinger ansehen und eventuell bestellen kann????


----------



## Coasthunter (21. Juni 2005)

*AW: 12 Volt Sauerstoffpumpe!*

www.conrad.de    Da schaust Du unter Solar,Pumpen,Garten nach und solltest eigentlich was passendes finden.


Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## Águas Lindas (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: 12 Volt Sauerstoffpumpe!*

Olà ,
eine Bilgepumpe von Rule ist genau das richtige die gibt es günstig bei Bootsausstatter.
Absolut Wasserdicht für alle Wassermengen.
Gruss aus Brasilien


----------



## heinzrch (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: 12 Volt Sauerstoffpumpe!*

Such im Internet nach Fa. Schego. Die haben 12V Pumpen in Profiqualität für 12 V und Dauerbetrieb (ca. 40€). Ich hab diese Pumpe seit 2 Jahren als Köfibehälterpumpe im Wohnmobil und bin begeistert !


----------



## batch43 (14. August 2009)

*AW: 12 Volt Sauerstoffpumpe!*

einfach!!!

Von einem AUTO die scheibenwaschanlage umrüsten!

mfg


----------



## nepomuk (14. August 2009)

*AW: 12 Volt Sauerstoffpumpe!*



batch43 schrieb:


> einfach!!!
> 
> Von einem AUTO die scheibenwaschanlage umrüsten!
> 
> mfg


 
Ich glaube er wird vor 4 Jahren das passende gefunden haben:q


----------



## ZanderKalle (14. August 2009)

*AW: 12 Volt Sauerstoffpumpe!*

:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

Echt Hammer#6​


----------



## Mr. Moerk (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 12 Volt Sauerstoffpumpe!*

habt ihr auch eine Idee, wie ich eine Pumpe ohne Strom laufen lassen kann?? habe da an Akkus selberbauen gedacht!?!?


----------

